# Employment visa to abudhabi.



## eyasdahshan (Jan 6, 2009)

hello all... i was got an offer in abudhai by a construction company,and they asked me to stamp my papers from here and send it to them and i did so, and they told me that they recived the papers and started the visa process (employment visa) , so i just want to ask how long would it take for the visa o be issued and would it make it any faster that am born in abudhabi ?


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

Solid rumour that a large AD construction firm are currently in the process of laying off a heap of staff. So you will soon have hundreds of resident construction staff all hunting for a new roles in this market. Not too mention the same pressure from dubai.

Not to say walk away - just keep your eyes wide open, and don't believe a word anyone says. Luck dude.


----------

